Ask HN: What sites do you use to become a good engineering manager? - kareemm
======
presspot
[http://randsinrepose.com](http://randsinrepose.com) #ftw

~~~
presspot
Or, more precisely,
[http://randsinrepose.com/archives/category/management](http://randsinrepose.com/archives/category/management)

